# Need help to start up company, bookkeeping....



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont know where I should turn to. I need help to startup a company in the south side of Cyprus and also help with bookkeeping and other kind of paper-work.

(It's for a very small one man company)

Does anyone know who I can contact to get this help?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> I dont know where I should turn to. I need help to startup a company in the south side of Cyprus and also help with bookkeeping and other kind of paper-work.
> 
> (It's for a very small one man company)
> 
> Does anyone know who I can contact to get this help?


Where are you going to be based?


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Where are you going to be based?


In Paphos probably, but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> I dont know where I should turn to. I need help to startup a company in the south side of Cyprus and also help with bookkeeping and other kind of paper-work.
> 
> (It's for a very small one man company)
> 
> Does anyone know who I can contact to get this help?


try this company

Page 1


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok that is is a very odd link but it does take you to the companies webpage.
I just tried it.

Just click on where it says page 1
The company is called Clearly Read.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you need a Cypriot partner to have a company in Cyprus ???


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

philly said:


> Do you need a Cypriot partner to have a company in Cyprus ???


No. Since Cyprus joined the EU any EU citizen is entitled to own a company here.
We are a Ltd company and my husband and I are the only directors.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> No. Since Cyprus joined the EU any EU citizen is entitled to own a company here.
> We are a Ltd company and my husband and I are the only directors.


Excellent thanks Veronica I have a couple of business ideas and I wondered lol:juggle:


----------

